# Al33's Trophy Pig



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 20, 2009)

C'mon Al, what's the story on the trophy hog you killed at Altamaha? We want to see pics and hear all the details!

Word is that you heard a ruckus in the woods and crept over to see a "monster hog" in the fight of it's life battling a chipmonk for that last acorn in the woods. Once the chipmonk took the acorn you shot the hog. 


I know you wanted to grille it with an apple in it's mouth but the apple's too big. Maybe try a crab apple.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 20, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got this pic but that can't be a hog he's holding, maybe a trout or a bass? 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=337941


----------



## Buck (Apr 20, 2009)

Must be one of those "6 pack" pigs...


----------



## Al33 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I've got this pic but that can't be a hog he's holding, maybe a trout or a bass?
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=337941



Yep, that's what it was, a 10 pound bass, a real hawg.

The truth of the matter is a thing called ground shrinkage had a lot to do with it. I thought it was a 30 pounder at 20 yards and it turned out to be a 10 pounder at 14. When I walked up to it I was shocked to see it had lost so much weight so quickly.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats Al! Wish I could of been there to help ya drag it out.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 20, 2009)

All I want to know is did you have to put a ROOSTER stalk on the pig to get him?


----------



## WildWillie (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats Al!! Any pig is a good pig in my book.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 20, 2009)

schleylures said:


> All I want to know is did you have to put a ROOSTER stalk on the pig to get him?



That story really made our day!!!!
That was hilarious...


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 20, 2009)

schleylures said:


> All I want to know is did you have to put a ROOSTER stalk on the pig to get him?



The man does not play when it comes to nailing a yard bird in the head with a blunt.
I bet he got more meat off the pig than I did that rooster.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 20, 2009)

This ain't lookin' good for me folks. I'm supposed to a BIG game hunter with my longbows and recurves and here some of y'all are telling everyone on the whole world wide web how I took a little piggy and some yardbirds. Sheesh!!!! 

Not that it matters or nuthin' but them roosters were trophy roosters.


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 20, 2009)

still wanting to know whats behind that black blob......


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 20, 2009)

ky_longbow said:


> still wanting to know whats behind that black blob......



Nothing would be close


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 20, 2009)

We can't wait, Al, 'til you sign the release on the photo of your hog so we can see it.  Congrats on a job well done harvesting that pig with your good primitive bow skills!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 21, 2009)

Al is tops in my book!  No one I'd rather share a camp with.  No better eating hog, and much harder to make a good shot on.

Al, you the man!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 21, 2009)

Mr AL i would have shot at it also  note shot at, I would probably have missed. You have to be good to hit a target that small !!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 21, 2009)

AL, Congrats on the First Pig, 
I seen you shoot cans with FLu FLu's  
I know that Pig had no chance with you shooting at it, 
You just wanted the challenge of Aiming the smallest you possibly could.  what is it you always say "Aim small miss Big" 

Congrats on the Pig


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 21, 2009)

ky_longbow said:


> still wanting to know whats behind that black blob......



WE WANT PICS!


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 21, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> WE WANT PICS!





yes we do !!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> WE WANT PICS!



A trad Kill is a trad Kill 
Pics would be nice


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## dpoole (Apr 21, 2009)

but he was at 50 yards running through the palmetos  right


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 21, 2009)

cool AL- congrats !! oh what big cutters the little feller has....LOL .........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats Al.

That right there is the best cooking size.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 21, 2009)

I`ve killed more than one like that. The laughing stops once the grill lid is opened.RC


----------



## Stickbow (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome! Great job! Nice cutters on that one. So when we gonna see the mount?  Seriously, good job, he should eat good.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 21, 2009)

Amen  robert !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharptop (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats! I bet that one is tender.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, Al, and thanks Apex Predator.  Sometimes our big game harvest are not as big as we hope, but you still demonstrated some great archery skills & talents.  Nothing wrong with that pig.  You did us all a service by removing future bad problems while also getting some good eating.  You're still one of our hunting heroes.  Look forward to seeing your next bow harvests.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 21, 2009)

The trophy pig this evening:


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 21, 2009)

That looks good Al.  The turkey disappeared last nite.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2009)

What time do you want us there?



That looks great AL.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 21, 2009)

Al33 said:


> The trophy pig this evening:



Isn't that kind of like quail, takes too much work for no more of a meal than you get.    


Good deal Al, you take the ribbing like a champ....


Even if they're VERY SMALL ribs.


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 21, 2009)

Al33 said:


> The trophy pig this evening:



I wasn't invited  I'm HURT


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 21, 2009)

Man......That look's mighty fine 
Hope ya'll had some baked beans, slaw,big glass of sweet tea and hot sauce to go along with it...


----------



## Al33 (Apr 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Good deal Al, you take the ribbing like a champ....
> 
> 
> Even if they're VERY SMALL ribs.



Make that taking "baby back ribbing like a champ."

Surprisingly enough I expected a lot worse here but the truth of the matter is that Apex and CJ worked me over a lot harder than folks did here. Those two fellers had no mercy. Could be because all they had to show for their efforts was a moccasin and a dillo.

I really appreciated RC's post telling us he had shot several like that. That made me feel a lot better.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 21, 2009)

Them little ones...eat better than the big ones anyday... I would take all the ribbing anyone could dish out and just keep licking them fingers when I was done....
I don't care who ya are.......That's just good stuff right there


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 21, 2009)

So I still haven't heard the story...
Did you see it in the distance?
Did you put on a stalk?
Did you just step on it?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 21, 2009)

*Way to go get 'em, Al!*

That trophy hog fit just right on that grill.  Looks like you did a mighty good job cooking yourself a fine feast.  I'm sure next time you'll be there for them to return the favor & defend Apex & CJ when they bring home the bacon, BBQ, & pork chops.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 21, 2009)

that Picture of the Trophy on the Grill Kind of makes everyone Quiet, 
It may not have been a 400 pound monster but when you through it on the grill Like that it all tastes the Same Just means you need to get back to the Woods and get a Few more Tasty Meals to go in the freezer for a later date. 

Great Shooting, I have shot cans with you and Know first hand you can hit them smaller targets. Great Shooting!!!    

So was there anything left for another Night or did you eat it all in one sitting?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 22, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> So I still haven't heard the story...
> Did you see it in the distance?
> Did you put on a stalk?
> Did you just step on it?




That sure looked great on the grille, Al. Congratulations!



If anyone else would like to eat like a King as Al does, I heard he's in the process of opening up a kennel and breeding catch dogs specifically for those bar-b-que size trophy boars. He already has a waiting list for his "33 Ranch Curs" so ya'll better sign up quick for your dog.


.


----------



## F1Rocket (Apr 22, 2009)

If it had been any bigger it wouldn't have fit on the grill anyway.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 22, 2009)

Made My mind up that I will kill one that size as soon as I saw that piece of pork on the grill !   You bet I will!  Man that looked good.  I may have to tote a grill in my pack though 'cause if I take him back to camp I'd have too much "help" to eat him!  I bet that would melt in your mouth.


----------



## Bowana (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations Al, looks great on the grill!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 23, 2009)

It's all good Al.  How did that big boy eat?


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe he dreamed this one ?LOL


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 26, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> It's all good Al.  How did that big boy eat?



Funny you should ask.

I was lucky enough to be invited to Al's hunting camp on Sat to try my luck on a turkey with the longbow. No luck with the birds, but I did get a shot of Al's pig.

This is a pic of the trophy hawg and notice the backstrap is in Al's hand that he's getting ready to eat.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, and i thought i was a slayer with the record book for smallest hog...you might hold the torch now!!!

Look at it this way Al, that hog was harder to kill because the target area was so much smaller!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 26, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Funny you should ask.
> 
> I was lucky enough to be invited to Al's hunting camp on Sat to try my luck on a turkey with the longbow. No luck with the birds, but I did get a shot of Al's pig.
> 
> This is a pic of the trophy hawg and notice the backstrap is in Al's hand that he's getting ready to eat.




Mmmmmmm good Eating, 
Great Photos


----------



## dpoole (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks great. I am sure yall had fun, getting a turkey would have been a bonus,


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 30, 2009)

Al33 said:


> The truth of the matter is a thing called ground shrinkage had a lot to do with it. I thought it was a 30 pounder at 20 yards and it turned out to be a 10 pounder at 14. When I walked up to it I was shocked to see it had lost so much weight so quickly.


The heat along the swamps of the Altamaha will work wonders on the animals there! 

Could have been a casualty of the creature Altamahaha...


----------

